# Run Fat Boy Run Journal



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Been saying i was going to do this for ages but only just got round to it.

Little bit about where i am at. I started back in the gym in January after far too long being a lazy git!!

Since then i have dropped 3 stone with some careful eating and plenty of cardio in the gym. I have also been trying to do a fairly decent weight routine before the cardio and have seen some good strength gains in that time. I feel and look alot more solid without much defintion if that makes sense?

Anyway i am at a point where i want to have a bit more structure to my training and hopefully pack on some lean weight for next summer.

So my training is as follows. Any pointers welcome. I have problems with a bad back (old American football injury) so this has an effect on what i can and cant do.

Tues - Chest/Triceps

Wed - Biceps/Back

Sat - Shoulders/Legs

Sun - Light Full body workout.

50 mins cardio on the cross trainer doing 1 min intervals on level 12 (of 20) after the weights.

Tues

Flat Bench - 70kgs 4 x 8

Incline - 65kg 4 x 8

Rope pull down 27.5kg 4 x 8

Lat pull down. (Narrow Overhand Grip) 65kgs 4 x 8

Tricep Press (Machine) 57.5kg 4 x 10

Cable Machine (Chest) 18.75 kg 3 x 10

Pec Deck - 3 Sets to failure 65, 55, 45.

Wed

EZ Bar Curls (Wide Grip) 3x 8 20kg + Bar

Lat Pull Down - Bicep Attachment 65kg 3 x 8

Hammer Strength Row Machine - 70kg 3 x 8

Hammer Curls 18kg dumbells - 3 x 8

Upright row 70kg 3 x 8

Lat Pull down. Wide grip. To front. 55kg 3 x 8.

Sat

Shoulder Press Machine* - 50kg 3 x 8

Dumbell Shoulder Press 20kg 3 x 8

(Any Suggestions for here?)

Leg Press 3 x 12 200kg ( Machine doesnt go higher)

Leg Extension 60kg 3 x 8

Leg Curls 50kg 3 x 8

Sunday

All 4 x 12

Flat Bench 50kg

Bicep Curls 14kg dumbells

Shoulder press 40kg.

Leg Press 120kg

Pec Deck 45kg

Rope pull down 20kg

The sunday is quite an easy day as i have to go for the cardio but always feel much better on the monday if i have done a light workout on the sun. If i havent i find on the monday i am in bloody agony. I appreciate it look like a three day split gone worng!! :becky:

Diet - For me this is the hardest thing. By a long way. I try to eat 6 small meals in a day. I allow myself one cheat meal on a saturday evening. As for alcohol i have been off it for three months completely and try to stick to spirit and diet mixer.

Meal 1 - 7.30am Build and recover 2 scoops

Meal 2 9.30 Porridge and handful of raisins

Meal 3 12.30pm Chicken salad sandwich on brown bread. Lots of chicken, no butter, bit of english mustard.

Meal 4 3.30pm 2 bananas

Meal 5 6.30pm Either b & r after training or if rest day grilled chicken/fish, brown rice, broccoli.

Meal 6 8.30pm 2 tins tuna

Drink about 4 cups of tea a day with skimmed milk no sugar and about 2 litres of water. 4 litres on a gym day.

Supplements - Build and Recover and 4 lean r before training.

I know there is gonna be lots of things you guys will change so any help would be appreciated!!

I am not niave enough to think that these things happen overnight so i have more long term goals in mind. I have lost alot of weight over the last 10 months so know that it will take a lot of effort but i am well up for the challenge!! :becky: :becky: :nod:

P.S apologies for the long post i just set off writing and didnt stop!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

not enough protein you need to at least double it. meal 2 & 4 have no protein. meal 3 how much chicken can you get in a sandwich? certainly not enough. You have basicall got the food source right but in wrong order,.

Meal 1 - 7.30am Build and recover 2 scoops * [OK OK]*

Meal 2 9.30 Porridge and handful of raisins * [CAN OF TUNA OR WHEY PROTEIN]*

Meal 3 12.30pm Chicken salad sandwich on brown bread. Lots of chicken, no butter, bit of english mustard. *[NEED WHEY PROTEIN OR CAN OF TUNA]*

Meal 4 3.30pm 2 bananas *[WEIGHT GAIN DRINK]*

Meal 5 6.30pm Either b & r after training or if rest day grilled chicken/fish, brown rice, broccoli. *[OK OK]*

Meal 6 8.30pm 2 tins tuna * [A CAN OF TUNA WITH LITTLE RICE VEGATABLE]*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

P.S. reveiw your training sets, if its working ok, if not then it could be your doing to many sets. Its what ever your growing on. personaly i do less sets than you and i eat 3 times more.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok cool thanks for that.

I will certainly change the diet. I knew there would be issues with it.

As for the sets i have had some decent strength gains doing the number of sets i am doing. I presume you are refering to the exercises where i do four sets? I could increase the weight and do three sets? Or you mean the number of different exercises in general?

Well today i did chest and triceps as i have to work late tommorrow.

Bench - 4 x 8 65kg

Decline Bench - 4 x 8 50kg

Incline bench - 60kg 3 x 8

Rope pull down 27.5kg.

Lat Pull downs 60kg 3 x 8

Tricep Press machine 57.5kg 3 x 8

42 mins on cardio - Was SHATTERED!! :becky:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Abbs said:


> Well today i did chest and triceps as i have to work late tommorrow.
> 
> Bench - 4 x 8 65kg
> 
> ...


that workout is fine mate, however id drop the declines for now and do extra on your bench as this is the main mass builder, your could go with 5 and 5 with 2 sets of DB fly's to finnish off,

as for 42 mins of cardio if this was after workout then its a big no no, as you will struggle to build any muscle, always split the 2, cardio am and lat pm is fine or anytime on days off.... straight after your hard workout your muscles are crying out for protein and carbs, this is when you feed them the best supplement you can afford, then an hour later have some food.

Most people forget the windows of opportunity, yes they still exist. straight after workout then 15 mins after then an hour after miss these and your hindering your chances of growth.

i used to do only 6 sets for major muscle groups and 4 sets for smaller, however this did not work for me at all, i respond better to high volume. 12 sets for major and 6 for smaller.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

I usually use the fly machine to finish off but for some inexplicable reason there was a queue of four people so dropped it for today.

The cardio is done after the workout because firstly four times a week is the max i make it to the gym and seconddly it was recommended to me by people on here to due some interval training after workout to burn fat. Think it was Tall and Cal who said it..

The declines were put in for first time today actually. I have a really flabby chest after dropping three stone. I have lost alot of weight from stomach and hips but not shifted chest weight at all. Was reading on here that declines are good for working the lower part of your chest and trying to lose the man boobs!!! :becky: :becky:

As for the diet i am already looking a ways to change it. I see what you mean about the protein. The bananas in the afternoon are being replaced by the protwin shake and i will chuck some rice and veg into the tuna in the evening.

Thanks for the help too. Much appreciated.:becky:


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Biceps and Back today.

As i said above i am going to try the 5 x 5 combination until christmas and see if i notice the difference.

EZ Bar - 5 x 5 25kg plus bar. (What is the bar btw?)

Hammer Curls - 5 x 5 16kg

High Row Machine - 80kg 5 x 5

Low Row - 75kg 5 x 5

Cable Curls 35kg 5 x 5 (Supersetted with the triceps rope pull down - No idea why i just felt like it ;-)

Close grip lat pull down to front 70kg 5 x 5

Gave the cardio a miss and am gonna try and think of a way to do it on separate days. A nice new gym has opened at my work so might do cardio first thing in a morning before work.

Ordered some strawberry protein which arrived today so can start putting a couple of those in each day now too.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just a thought but i havent done a single isolation exercise since i started making progress bud.

lol and my quads are all cut...(ish lol)

drop the volume and you`ll be able to add weight for far longer...factor in some more rest too..


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

shoulders and legs today.

Leg Press - 200kg 3 x 15

Shoulder Press Machine 50kg each side.

Leg extensions - 65kg 5x5

Lat pull down - 65kg 5x5

Pull down machine. 5x5 85kg

45 mind on bike to finish. Level 14 interval program.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Chest and triceps today.

Decline - 60kg 5 x 5

Flat Bench - 65kg 5 x 5

Cable crossover 20kg each side

Chest press 5x5

Triceps press on cable machine 4 x 8

Pull downs - narrow overhand grip 65 kg 5 x 5

Bike for 35 mins

Hope this makes sense. It's from my I phone.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Rocky said:


> not enough protein you need to at least double it. meal 2 & 4 have no protein. meal 3 how much chicken can you get in a sandwich? certainly not enough. You have basicall got the food source right but in wrong order,.
> 
> Meal 1 - 7.30am Build and recover 2 scoops *[OK OK]*
> 
> ...


@Rocky - no offence mate, but the diet you suggested is awful.

For every meal you are suggesting Whey protein which is going to do diddly.

@Abbs - your original diet needs some work. I'm assuming you are still cutting? In which case are you carb sensitive?

If yes then look along the lines of Protein+Fat each meal, along with green veg, and look to add in carbs pre and post W/O.

If not then just eat clean, with a calorific deficit, with your carb sources coming from Brown Rice, Wholemeal Pasta, Sweet Potato etc, and look to eat lean meats such as chicken and turkey - again with plenty of green veg, and add in some good fats.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Abbs said:


> Biceps and Back today.
> 
> As i said above i am going to try the 5 x 5 combination until christmas and see if i notice the difference.
> 
> ...


5x5 is good mate, but I would suggest that you reduce the number of exercises somewhat. Focus on getting stronger on the basics.

There might be a sticky somewhere in the training area which shows a simple 3 day push / pull / legs split.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> @Rocky - no offence mate, but the diet you suggested is awful.
> 
> For every meal you are suggesting Whey protein which is going to do diddly.
> 
> ...


Err excuse me, first of all it is not awfull, that is a matter of opion, i have 5 MRP's a day and hardlay touch food, never looked better and adding muscle, i'd assume you would think this is awfull too.

Now i was trying to keep his existing diet and basically just improve it, there is no point recommended 6 solid meals a day if a person cannot consume this, it may better to work with what they are currently eating, which was what i was doing....


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Tall- Yep I am still cutting. I try to stay away from carbs after 1pm. I only eat wholewheat pasta and rice now. Actually find it tastes better.

Am pretty sure I have a calorie deficit on most days. And the weight coming off seems to agree.

I will have a look at the push pull thing. Am always willing to try something different. The 5 x 5 thing is an experiment till Christmas.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

rocky mate..bung some pics up...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> rocky mate..bung some pics up...


there we go mate, ive put a nice picture of my games room up for you, if you want one of my persoanl gym then let me know.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Rocky said:


> Err excuse me, first of all it is not awfull, that is a matter of opion, i have 5 MRP's a day and hardlay touch food, never looked better and adding muscle, i'd assume you would think this is awfull too.
> 
> Now i was trying to keep his existing diet and basically just improve it, there is no point recommended 6 solid meals a day if a person cannot consume this, it may better to work with what they are currently eating, which was what i was doing....


@Rocky - Your ignorance is excused.

To coin a phrase "you can't polish a turd"

The guy is cutting and you are suggesting a weight gain drink. I rest my case.

Your replies remind me of a member we recently banned... As does your email address actually...

@Abbs - if you are cutting you want enough bulk in your food to stop you being too hungry and fuel you throughout the day. Whey is in and out of your system very quickly. I'd suggest you start a new thread in the diet section asking for help to sort your diet.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

ok will do. I will have a search thhrough all the threads too. Have been mental busy with professional exams at the minute so haven't had the chance to search properly.

Cheers for you help though. I think that the current diet was working simply because of the amount I had to lose. As I get leaner I am presuming that it will be much tougher and the diet will be even more crucial.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Tall said:



> @Rocky - Your ignorance is excused.
> 
> To coin a phrase "you can't polish a turd"
> 
> ...


EDIT: I got banned


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmao tall may be a bit of a googler,but he regularly trains in the real world with nabba finalists rocky...

the dude in my avvy is me...

wanna talk trash?

put ya pics up mate or shut the fook up....


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

come on cal we all know thats not you in your avy lol do you think thats rocky in the chair 

pmsl i love forums


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lmao tall may be a bit of a googler,but he regularly trains in the real world with nabba finalists rocky...
> 
> the dude in my avvy is me...
> 
> ...


I think you've seen Ali M's photos before Cal... :becky:


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Shoulders and Legs today.

Been bearing in mind what you said about reducing the number of exercises.

5 x 5 Shoulder Press machine 55kg each side

Lat Pull Downs 5 x 5 65kg

Pull down machine - Narrow Grip 90kg 5 x 5

Leg Press 200kg 3 x 15

Leg Extension 65kg 5 x 5

Then did 34 mins on the bike - Level 14 interval training.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Abbs said:


> Shoulders and Legs today.
> 
> Been bearing in mind what you said about reducing the number of exercises.
> 
> ...


Hey Abbs.

You know Pulldowns are for back right?


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep.

Sorry the Lat Pull downs were in their simply because i was dissapointed with my effort on them the previous visit.

The pull down machine is not though. The pics on it say its shoulder exercise. I just cant think how to describe it.

My actual shoulder press has come on leaps and bounds. I have quite wide shoulders so since i have started the difference has been really noticable.

The gym has those new 'hammer strength' machines where each arm is able to move independently. Am now doing 55kg per side which is only three off the whole stack. When i started i struggled with 30.

Am a bit confused about my weight though..... according to the scales i have put on 9lb in five days!! I have had a definate deficit each day and done 112 mins of cardio. Cant understand it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol was that the millionaire/comedian ali g....

still waiting to see the leggie pics ya pencil d1cked [email protected]


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Chest and Triceps today

Flat Bench 5 x 5 75kg

Decline Bench 5 x 5 75kg

Rope Pull down 5 x 5 36.75kg

Flys 5 x 5 15kg dumbells

Tricep Press 5 x 5 55kg

Then did 40 minutes interval on the bike.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and back to abbs lol sorry mate hahaha


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Lol. No worries.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

back and biceps last night

All 5 x 5

Ez bar 35kg

21's 20 kg barbell - Christ it burned!

Low row - 85 kg (pb)

High row - 40 kg each side.

Lat pull down 60kg.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey,

Been doing chartered accountancy exams over the past few weeks so been all over the place and had no time to update.

Changed gyms too. Now using the new Fitness First on Baker St, London.

Aimed at the corporate types so its nice and well kitted out.

Anyway i have kept up the previous routine during exams which i am pleased with as normally i put on a stone during exams!!!

Anyway Chest and Triceps last night

Flat - 5 x 5 70kg

Decline 5 x 5 80kg

Nauticullus - 8okg

Tricep Press - 85kg

Rope Pull Down - 36kg

The tricep press are on new machines at the gym. For some reason its making difference to amount i can lift.

Anyway that should even out.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Back And Biceps

Preacher Curl - 25kg plus bar 5 x 5

Incline Hammer Curls 18kg Dumbells

Low Row - 90kg

High Row 40kg each side.

Lat Pull Down - 65kg

Then chucked in 45 mins of cardio. New gym has a pool so may consider swimming soon. As soon as the gut has disappeared!!! :becky: :becky:


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press Machine 50 kg each side. 5 x 5

Dumbell Shoulder Press 22kg 5 x 5

Leg Press 3 x 12 207.5kg

Leg Extension 70kg 5x5

Leg Curls 50kg 3 x 8

45 Minute Cycle today too... was in bloody agony by the end. Especially after the leg presses!!!


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Firstly happy new year folks.

Have not updated this for a while. Have been away with work and had limited t'internet.

Well I am still keeping the four times a week going. Really pleased with progress.

Goals for the year. To bench 120 kg. This was my weakest area. Now doing 50% more than year ago.

Drop to bodyfat of about 15%. For me that's a big challenge. As currently comparable to a pork scratching! 

Shall add more as I think of them. I will try and keep it updated more regularly!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome back m8 and happy new year ,


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Cheers mate. Went back to my current gym after weeks of using hotel gym. Christ above it was busy!! The new year has hit! Suprised to find I lost weight over Xmas!


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well today was a really good session. Did Chest and finally managed to do 100kg on the bench press. Four reps too. Mega chuffed. When I started 12 months ago I could barely do 40kg!

Other PB was 105kg on the fly machine. All in all a good start to new year.

Swimming tommorrow morning before work so that will help with the soreness.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Did a good shoulder and arm workout yesterday.

Dumbell Shoulder Press 24kg 3 x 12

Shrugs 26kg 3 x 12 - Need to work on these as my form is crap and i cant quite get the rhythm right.

Preacher Curls 20kg plus bar 3 x 15

Rope Pull down - 25kg 3 x 15

21's - 20kg bar bell - 3 sets

Tricep Skull Crushers - 20kg 3 x 15

Then this morning i did 104 lengths in the swiming pool. Am really getting into that and so am dropping my cardio on training days and using the swimming as my cardio.

so week now looks like this

Mon - swim (100 lengths)

Tues - Weights

Wed - Swim (100 Lengths)

Thurs - Weights

Fri - Swim

Sat - Weights

Sun - REST.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well i did chest and back today.

For warm up did those 'Burpee' things. Doesnt half get the heart rate going!! 3 x 15 with 12 kg dumbells.

Fly's - 70 kg 3 x 15

Flat bench - 28kg dumbells - 3 x 15.

Pull Ups - 40kg assisted 3 x 15

Low Row - 55kg 3 x 15

Pull Downs - 60kg 3 x 15

Then did three rounds boxing just to finish off.

Swimming tommorrow. Gonna do another 2km in the morning.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Have been dragged to a spinning class tonight!!!

If i havent posted by 10am tommorrow someone please call an ambulance ;-)


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

your doing well m8 stick with it spinning is haaaaaaard


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well i loved it!!!!!

It was a really really good workout. My legs were burning the whole time. I managed to do the whole workout even though people were dropping like flies.

Have got a friend to go with twice a week so gonna do that.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well,

Just booked my holiday to Mexico in three months. So all hands to the pump to cut down for that.

I am now spinning four times a week which i have found a massive boost to the fat burning and cardio. Can now go longer and harder in my weights workout. Also legs are becoming a lot more defined.

Swimming twice a week too. After my weights on the monday and after spinning on friday.

Gonna keep it up for two months and then see where i am up too. I reckon its possible to bring down % body fat down a fair bit in that time.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well 9lbs down in the last three weeks. Looks like this spinning lark is working. Have had no loss of strength at the minute, if anything i feel stronger.

Am hitting alot of PB's on the weights so really pleased. Managed to bench 105kg last week which is about my body weight so all is good!

12 weeks to the beach so got to keep it up. :becky: :becky: :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

twelve weeks is spot on time span m8


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Impressive and inspiring nice work!


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Cheers FB. I think 12 weeks is a good time scale. It's hard trying to limit cals whilst having the energy for the spinning! Really enjoying that though. Legs are looking good at the min mind you. 

Having seen your intro post glassback I would suggest your far more impressive!


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Excellent progress mate!

Spinning is HARD!


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

the first four were horrific!! But now I really like it. They say 800 cals for 45 mins so good for fat burning.

48 more then I can take 2 weeks off to relax on a Mexican beach!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cant argue with pb`s mate..

lol i`m still amazed you havent ended with continous colds and overtrained tho :becky:

a holiday will do you good!

enjoy!


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

I know your a twice a week man mate. 

To be honest I feel really good at the minute. I am gonna keep a careful eye on the overtraining. I find saunas a big help too. Keeps the colds at bay!


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

44 spinning classes til Mexico.... :becky: :becky:

Its better counting that way as its 90 days!!! I went spinning four days last week. Pants are feeling much too big round the waist so appears to be working.

Am still doing the weights but i am doing higher reps with less weights.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you are doing well m8 dont start training to liigt though or you will lose to much muscle tisue

fb


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

I was doing 5 x 5.

So now have moved it too 3 x 8.

I wonder if i push myself hard i can still do 5 x 5? Will have a go tonight and see what the deal is.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

5 reps is a bit low when dieting m8 go for eight to ten you should still be able to use a good weight .


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep i did that last night. It was fine.

I also did 2 spin sessions back to back. So fitness is clearly improving. :becky: :becky:


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

2 spinning sessions back to back. That's impressive mate thumbs up!


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes i was quite pleased... And although it was hard i was not a wreck by the end of it.

Was good to really push myself too. Its having a huge effect on my legs. Quads and Hams especially. Much more defined.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well had double spin class again last night. Was good and dont feel sore again this morning. Have found that once i get into a rhythm with the spinning i can go forever.

Did a chest and back workout before and stuck to the 3 sets of 8.

Dumbell Chest Press - 32 kg dumbells.

Decline Bench Press - 80kg

Incline Press (Machine) - 70kg

Flys - 115kg (machine) new pb

Pull ups - wide grip - 30kg assisted so pulling about 75kg.

Seated row - 75kg

Feeling good at the minute and motivated for a real push before my Mexico holiday. Its a nice goal and as FB said 12 weeks is a good time for cutting.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

well the cut is going pretty well.... spinning four times a week is having a real effect. am just trying to be a tad stricter with water intake and diet.

Booze is totally knocked on the head so that will have an effect.

Legs are really coming along well with the spinning... alot of 'extra' veins appearing on legs and looking alot more defined. Also stronger when it comes to legs workout.

As for upper body i am doing three sets of 8 on my exercises and that seems to be working. Some weights are actually going up which i wasnt expecting.

So 10 weeks to holiday... thats 70 days or 40 spin classes depending how you look at it


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well have had the last week off.... i bent down to pick up a pen of all things and my back went 'pop'. Christ knows what i did but suffice to say i spent three days in bed in agony.

It seems to be much better this weekend so gonna ease back in gently... swimming for a week then back to the weights at the weekend. Not long til Mexico now and want a stone off.

62 days

1509 hours

90563 minutes

5433830 seconds


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Managed to do a spin class yesterday with no reaction from my back so think we may be cooking with gas. I did 75 lengths in the pool too so not a bad cardio workout.

Chest and Triceps workout tonight i think. Normally do chest with back but gonna give that a miss until next week i think.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Well am fully back into the swing of things and no reaction to the training from the area of my back that was playing up.

Spinning is now 5 times per week with 15 min unwind in the swimming pool after.

Am now doing two full body workouts twice a week. Which i know will please Cal. :becky: :becky:. I dont do leg workouts at the minute as they get enough of a blast from the spin and just looking at them i can see a huge difference!

Got 8 weeks left of this cut and then we will see where i am at.

I made a bit of a **** up by buying holiday clothes three weeks ago!! There now too big on the waist!!!

Also i have kept to the 3 x 8 reps and have found i still have the same strength.


----------

